# Hanan Ashrawi: Statehood Hold Israel To Account For Crimes



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZusTbnZEkE]Hanan Ashrawi: Statehood Hold Israel To Account For Crimes Against The Palestinian[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Sep 20, 2011)

Good. They should also file lawsuits against the water that was and is still pumped out of Westbank to the illegal settlements depriving Palestinians of elemental good.


----------



## JStone (Sep 20, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Good. They should also file lawsuits against the water that was and is still pumped out of Westbank to the illegal settlements depriving Palestinians of elemental good.



How many lawsuits might we justify here, Turkey...

*US condemns Turkey for Turks' role in genocide of 1 million Armenians and Turkey's denial of the Armenian holocaust*
Over Turkish protests, House panel calls killing of Armenians 'genocide'

*Turkey's Illegal Blockade of Armenia*
Congressman Adam Schiff : 2008 : Schiff Introduces Bill Urging End to Turkish Blockade of Armenia



> In an annual report released on Thursday, the European Court of Human Rights (ECtHR), the top judicial body to rule on human rights violations in Europe, found that Turkey is by far the worst violator of human rights among the 47 signatory states of the European Convention on Human Rights.
> 
> Human rights violations in Turkey « European Court of Human Rights


 
*US criticizes 'human rights violations' in Turkey*


> Unlawful killings, poor prison conditions, excessively long trials and limits on freedom of expression are among the alleged human-rights violations in Turkey that the U.S. State Department denounced in a recent report.
> 
> Security forces committed unlawful killings; the number of arrests and prosecutions in these cases was low compared to the number of incidents, and convictions remained rare, the State Department said late Friday in the section devoted to Turkey in its annual report on the status of human rights throughout the world.
> 
> ...


 
*Human Rights Watch: Turkey does not protect rights of Kurds and women and places restrictions on internet*
Turkey: Make Rights Reform a Priority | Human Rights Watch 

*Journalists detained in Turkey Without Due Process*
Journalists held without due process in Turkey - Committee to Protect Journalists

*Turkey's Occupation of Cyprus*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uvGnmpgzfg]The Turkish Invasion of Cyprus - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcRTbALahIU]George Eugeniou denounces Turkey's occupation of Cyprus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2011)

When Abbas threatened to resign and the presidency was up for grabs Hanan Ashrawi's name popped up all over.


----------



## JStone (Sep 20, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> When Abbas threatened to resign and the presidency was up for grabs Hanan Ashrawi's name popped up all over.



The Palestinians are the most fucked up people in the history of the world.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-blO8gdSY]Statehood for Palestine : Hanan Ashrawi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 20, 2011)

Historian Paul Johnson...


> The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator  hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.
> 
> By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis  "sons and daughters of Satan"  whom he takes with him.



Sahih Bukhari [sacred islamic scripture] 


> The Prophet said...,I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred.





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 21, 2011)

The criminals are the satan worshiping palestinians.


----------



## JStone (Sep 21, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Statehood for Palestine : Hanan Ashrawi - YouTube



Why does the the ignorant Arab bedouin refer to "Palestine" that was invented by Europeans and just a few decades ago when the name of the land has been Israel dating back 3000 years?  The Jews have identified as Jews for 3 millenia.

No wonder the Jews are so much more advanced than the Arabs.  They can't even figure out who they are or where they live

Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria
> 
> The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate



Guy Milliere, Eminent Professor of History and Political Science, Sorbonne, Paris


> No one had heard of a Palestinian people  before the mid-1960s. They did not exist. Israel under the British Mandate until Israel' s Independence in 1948 was called Palestine. All Jews who were born there until i948 had the word « Palestine » stamped on their passports. The current Palestinians are those Arabs who, for a variety of reasons, decided to leave the land during the 1947 War of Independence, when five countries &#8211; Jordan, Egypt, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq &#8211; attacked the 600,000 people in the fledgling state of Israel the day after its birth, hoping to kill it in the crib.
> The War Against Israel Goes On- by Guy Millière | DRZZ.fr



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mplo (Sep 24, 2011)

I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.


----------



## JStone (Sep 24, 2011)

mplo said:


> I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.



You have a low IQ. 

Palestinians celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians condemned the killing of bin Laden their "holy warrior"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians call for death of all Americans and Jews
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]

Palestinians boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]

Nazi-Collaborating Palestinian Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]

Islamonazi Palestinian


> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]

Young Islamonazi-In-Training: Shahad, 9 year old Palestinian...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]

Welcome to the World of the Palestinian  


> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 25, 2011)

mplo said:


> I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.


The palestinians do not deserve statehood.


----------



## destroythedome (Sep 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> mplo said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.
> ...



Look on the bright side if palestinians do get statehood they are then eligable for other states to leagally declare war on them. And they are just dumb enough to declare war on israel  in which case Israel will crush them but they wont beable to go crying to the U.N anymore.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

mplo said:


> I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.



Never mind jewstone.  Getting paid a few shekels an hour to troll message board forums is a job only conceived in the mind of a zionist in israel.  It beats having to mow the grass for rent in his mother's basement.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> mplo said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think that the Palestinian officials, such as Abbas, as well as the International community and the UN should ignore the United States' veto power and go out for Palestinian sovereignity and statehood anyway.
> ...



You get paid to post about sex talk with kids, little man? http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > mplo said:
> ...



when the topic is needle dicks you can go ahead and save that speech for your son, chaim.



now!  back to repeating yourself in the name of racist jews everywhere!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

Jstone and his boyfriend are having a spat about which color the doilies should be.  USMB is the only vent he has that preserves his role as "The Taker" in his relationship with Ahmed.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Jstone and his boyfriend are having a spat about which color the doilies should be.  USMB is the only vent he has that preserves his role as "The Taker" in his relationship with Ahmed.



You post about sex talk with kids, little man http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

And, the FBI knows it.

Little man, little brain, little dick,


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jstone and his boyfriend are having a spat about which color the doilies should be.  USMB is the only vent he has that preserves his role as "The Taker" in his relationship with Ahmed.
> ...






uh oh!  The FBI are at my door RIGHT NAOW!





Like I said, save your speeches about little dicks for your son, you pink yarmulke-wearing punchline.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The FBI's NY office has a file on you that contains your post about sex talk with kids that had to be censored http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

Little man, little brain, little dick


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



OH I KNOW, DUDE!  How could they NOT have one after you send them a private message via FACEBOOK?!?





So, has your whore of a better half admitted to you that this goyim dick is the best she's had since your wedding night?


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The FBI's NY office has a file on you containing your post about sex talk with kids that had to even be censored here http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

Little man, little brain, little dick


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



They told you so on FACEBOOK, right chaim?





Did they "like" your link?


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The FBI has the original post from you about sex talk with kids, perve. http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

Little man, little brain, little dick


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2011)

what's with the chaim, BS, Dahveed? were you told that it's an effective debating technique to use yiddish names?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I bet they laughed their asses off after reading my posts, too.  Especially, since the one screaming about the posts are the guy having to explain his unfortunate genetic disposition to his progeny.



go ahead and repeat yourself, jewster, since we both know you don't know half of the words I used in the above sentence.

I'm sure the FBI does though!


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



There is a file on you at the NY office of the FBI containing your post about sex talk with kids.http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

Not a laughing matter, little man


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

jillian said:


> what's with the chaim, BS, Dahveed? were you told that it's an effective debating technique to use yiddish names?




Well, that IS how the FBI named him when they called laughing about a link that was forwarded to them...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The joke is on you, hobo!  How does it feel to know that you were a hilarious office joke at the FBI for about a week?


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > what's with the chaim, BS, Dahveed? were you told that it's an effective debating technique to use yiddish names?
> ...



i'm thinking that's not quite it.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > what's with the chaim, BS, Dahveed? were you told that it's an effective debating technique to use yiddish names?
> ...



The FBI wasn't laughing when they received your post about sex talk with kids.

No laughing matter, little man


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



After they read my post they did.  They said they felt a little sorry for you, too.  That is, until they relayed how, at one point in the conversation, you kept repeating yourself over the phone about how jews were cool, jews were cool, jews were cool, jews were cool. 



Seriously, you should call them back and make sure they know that you will be competing in the Special Olympics this year.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

jillian said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Now don't be moody, Jillian.  Jstone is a troll and is fair game.  Hell, he reported me to the FBI, for christ sakes!


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The FBI's NY office has a file on you containing your post about sex talk with kids that had to be censored here http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html

You're screwed, little man


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yea...  I'm so screwed that I'll go ahead and keep posting about how fucking retarded you are!





FBI ON FACEBOOK!!!


----------



## jillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



pf[ucktard] is a troll, too. maybe if you weren't so selective about the trolls who offend you. 

the FBI think is kinda goofy, though. 

i'm not sure i'd lose sleep over it.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Little man = Little self esteem


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



That's the LAST time we let you stay up past your bed time and watch Undercover Brother, kiddo!


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The FBI having a file on you for posting about sex talk with kids is no laughing matter.

You're screwed, little man


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




It's right next to the "Who gave that retarded fucking jew our email address" file.


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The little chihuahua barks


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

Bare-chested, sweaty jewish men everywhere know this Jstone classic!


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Bare-chested, sweaty jewish men everywhere know this Jstone classic!



Bark, little chihuahua, bark


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Bare-chested, sweaty jewish men everywhere know this Jstone classic!
> ...



DANCE, GAY LITTLE JEW, DANCE!!!


----------



## JStone (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Bark little chihuahua 

No more posting about sex talk with kids.  The FBI is watching you., little man http://www.usmessageboard.com/4147801-post10.html


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 27, 2011)

U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment
> General Petraeus: Conflict presents distinct challenges to our ability to advance U.S. interests.



and Bibi's building in East Jerusalem < 3 days after his speech for peace at the U.N.


----------



## JStone (Sep 27, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> 
> > U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment
> ...



Jerusalem is sovereign Israeli land and the capital of Israel, dink.

Are you retarded or just stupid?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2011)

here you go Hasbarat:

U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


> Quote:
> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment
> General Petraeus: Conflict presents distinct challenges to our ability to advance U.S. interests.


and Bibi's building in East Jerusalem < 3 days after his speech for peace at the U.N.


----------



## JStone (Sep 30, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> here you go Hasbarat:
> 
> U.S. general: Israel-Palestinian conflict foments anti-U.S. sentiment - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> ...



Omar Osama bin Laden
My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need. 
Osama bin Laden is 'worth more alive than dead', declares his son - Times Online


Osama bin Laden...
Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him. 

I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.' 
washingtonpost.com


----------

